# 2003 W8 - strange sound during cold startup



## 97JazzBlueDE (May 9, 2001)

I have a 2003 W8 sedan with 41K on the odom that I bought recently and I notice that when the car is started for the first time after being parked all night, I get a strange series of faint "honking" type sounds that last for about 10-15 seconds. It appears to be coming from driver's side of the engine compartment. This only occurs when the motor is cold and/or after being parked for an extended period of time in cold weather. Since the W8 is in tight quarters it is very hard to check on the belts, etc....
There are no CELs, my car is completely stock and there are no open campaigns for it according to my dealer who checked on an earlier visit before I noticed the strange sounds. I did notice however that the washer fluid light came on and I added a gallon of washer fluid and the reservoir was still not yet full to the top (doubt if its because of this).
There are no drivability problems either and it runs great. My local dealer says not to lose any sleep over it but it is rather embarassing especially when you are in a public parking lot or garage. My wife thinks its rather amusing but she has her own car to drive.
Any input on this matter would be greatfully appreciated!


----------



## vertigoeffect (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: 2003 W8 - strange sound during cold startup (97JazzBlueDE)*

The only thing different on a cold start is the fact that the secondary air pump is running. Normally this sounds like a little vaccum cleaner running and it only runs for a very short period of time. On my W8 it is typically for 10-30 seconds and ocassionally once again 2 minutes down the road. I believe the pump is merely for emissions. This is my 2 cents on it but im sure the dealer can tell you more. Good luck to ya.
-David


----------



## 97JazzBlueDE (May 9, 2001)

*Re: 2003 W8 - strange sound during cold startup (vertigoeffect)*

Thanks for the info. Don't think its the air pump though. I managed to get a peek at the motor after starting it up cold and have isolated it to possibly a belt or belt pulley. In any event, I normally use synthetic oil in all of my VWs and I don't think the previous owner did so and its about due so I'll see if it will quiet down after an oil change. Might as well cover all of the bases.


----------

